# This forum is not doing me any good...



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

*Because now I want 3-5 different kinds of betta!* :demented: The most I could do is split my ten gallon in half. *sigh*

Here's what I want:

A perfect Black Orchid Plakat
A perfect platinum white Plakat
A beautiful Orange VT with darker spots in the fins (RIP my pink one)

And if I could get _crazy:_

A Betta imbellis
A Betta albimarginata


If only I had the money, I'd get one of those extremely short-in-height 48" long "bookshelf" tanks, stick a thermo-canister on it, and I could have all 5!

:BIGcha-ching:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

the beta bug is stong in this one lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! You scared me with the title. I thought you had a complaint!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> lol! You scared me with the title. I thought you had a complaint!


Me too!!! LOL I thought Wugolfer was back... :lol:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah.... I have an urge for more bettas too..... I NEED a black orchid....... and a cellophane female... and a green betta of any tail-type.... and... and maybe a few more plakats >


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel!!!:lol:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Well...you can split the 10 gallon 4 ways for 2.5 gallons for each betta or 3 ways, 3.333....whatever ways. But yeah, don't we all want more bettas. I really want a HM but the nearest Petco is 2.5 hours away :/


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Haha, sorry, guys. I knew some people's eyes would bug out, but that was what came first to mind for a title! No, I like this forum. There are bigger ones out there, but then it gets overwhelming keeping up, and I just stop altogether.

Anyway, the way the 10 gal is set up, with two fluorescent resin decorations my friend and her daughter gave me (  ), I'd have to split it in half. Plus, my 50W Ebo-Jager heater is 9" long, so I'd have to have the UGF uplift on one side and the heater on the other, with one ornament in each to balance things. It would be good with a black orchid and platinum white, I think.

The trouble is still money, though! But you never know, I might find something at a local store for an amazing discount (because they often don't know just what they have there.) And the way I am, I might just fall in love with a regular $4 VT for whatever reason, and I'll be happy with him!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good luck then


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish money was unlimited... I'd probably have about 200 betta by now though XD
Good luck!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm soooo thankful for self control, and the lack of flat topped surfaces in my bedroom. I would have a ton more than I could ever handle! Then again, my boyfriend's night stand looks promising... > *maniacal laugh*...


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

the beta bug is really strong in this one


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i agree i go to these petstores and i see all the bettas and i want them all!!!


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Me too!!! LOL I thought Wugolfer was back... :lol:


Just curious haha....what's Wugolfer?? :-?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, I was wondering the same. 
???


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ditto


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Well...you can split the 10 gallon 4 ways for 2.5 gallons for each betta or 3 ways, 3.333....whatever ways. But yeah, don't we all want more bettas. I really want a HM but the nearest Petco is 2.5 hours away :/


I bought one betta for my 10 gal and then I was hooked, I wanted a HM.. CT... everything lol thats why I split my 10g in 2, and am considering splitting it in 3. Its so hard lol.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

I take it Wugolfer was some kind of troll, or maybe just a jerk.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, I searched him up and he is now a banned member. I don't think we need to get into details about it.:|


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bloo97 said:


> Yeah, I searched him up and he is now a banned member. I don't think we need to get into details about it.:|


 
That's right. I agree.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2010)

*Betta "crazy"*

Ha! Ha! Your title caught my eye too - good one. Did all you betta "crazy" people see the great pic in the June photo contest? There's a beauty of a black (?) VT betta that got my vote.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

I hadn't looked yet, but I just did. I'm not an expert, but it looks like an imperfect black orchid crowntail. Or it might be another variation on that theme. Whatever the variety, it's a very nice fish! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

oh boy, I remember WuGolfer... 

I've been trying SOOO hard to resist getting more bettas, I never go into the fish section at Walmart, and never get on Aquabid either. I don't need fuel to the flame!! I want a dalmatian so bad though!! I miss my buddy Cash


----------



## Mudman (Jun 11, 2010)

I've had the same problem since joining thos forum less than a week ago. Had no idea there were so many Bettas out there. I've already spent 3 times more than what was planned for this stuff excluding the Betta. 

But hopefully once the tank is done, the Tsuchiya (Betta) will have a very nice home. 

And then I'll start another tank up, so that I can have at least one more Betta. Perhaps a cube tank this time.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The betta bug is a deadly disease..well at least to your wallet lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ffsh! i just got a new girl on last Friday(the 7th), and already i'm wanting another. :d it's hard, but i just gotta remember that i don't have anything larger than a fish bowl to house it in. ;A; no way am i putting a new boy in THAT!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am thinking about getting Stahl (who is currently in a 15 gal all by himself) a 5 gal and turning the 15 gal into my first sorority!
Someone stop me!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting another little female since mine died a few days ago  For some reason the female bettas pull at my heart strings and turn out to be my best little buddies. Oh but of course I love my male bettas too. They are all my babies LOL! :tongue:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Never thought I'd see this thread again!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me, either. It's 7 months old. lol


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow I was so confused when I started looking through it until I looked at the dates!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well some of the older threads have to come back every once in a while for the newer members.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG I know what you all mean! I have the betta bug bad right now. I got to pet co every Wednesday to see their new betta shipment. When I see a pretty one I just have to have it, but I always make sure I have room first. Right now I am over stocked by two. I can't wait to get my other 10 gal up and running. I wish I had somewhere to put it now so the two fish I have now did not have to stay in their bowls. If I could just get my paws on another small corner dresser. >.<


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> OMG I know what you all mean! I have the betta bug bad right now. I got to pet co every Wednesday to see their new betta shipment. When I see a pretty one I just have to have it, but I always make sure I have room first. Right now I am over stocked by two. I can't wait to get my other 10 gal up and running. I wish I had somewhere to put it now so the two fish I have now did not have to stay in their bowls. If I could just get my paws on another small corner dresser. >.<


 How many Bettas do you have now?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> How many Bettas do you have now?


I have 5 males, one is sick and I am tending to his needs every day. I also have 3 females....so that makes 8 all together:-D


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahh just one more than me. Guess I need to watch myself too.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> Ahh just one more than me. Guess I need to watch myself too.


lol:lol:


----------

